# gizzard shad for bait ??????



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Found a spot with plenty of gizzard shad last week and am thinking of getting a few with the cast net for bait next year.
My question is on how to best preserve them.
Freeze or layer in salt?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

If you are going to try and save some the best way to keep them is to flash freeze them and then vacuum seal them. However the best way to use them is fresh. I catch mine everytime I go out fishing or maybe a day or 2 before. I hate using frozen bait except for skipjack. Shad just work so much better fresh.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

its tricky since they are so slimy but i freeze shad once i wrap them in "saran wrap". i used to freeze them in water but they tend to thaw out soggy and fall apart easy.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

dinkbuster1 said:


> its tricky since they are so slimy but i freeze shad once i wrap them in "saran wrap". i used to freeze them in water but they tend to thaw out soggy and fall apart easy.


Yeah wrapping them in plastic wrap helps a lot too...most of the time its just easier to catch them fresh each day...except for the winter is the the only time I really use frozen bait as its harder to get to them.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I fish for Channels with Gills and catch them daily. I"m the type that thinks the fresher the better. Mabye its just me. I don't know.


----------

